# What happened to Schwarzy?????



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

Shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

Where have you been? 

And, what, _Arnold is immortal? _People age.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes but compared to Stallone he is in bad shape!!!!!


----------



## MDR (Dec 29, 2011)

Man is in his sixties.  Gets harder and harder the older you get.  Other priorities take over, and people neglect their physical conditioning.  Hope he has gotten himself back into better shape since those photos were taken.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 29, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Yes but compared to Stallone he is in bad shape!!!!!



You have a point there. 

What motivates Stallone to continue his training? Vanity? A love of training and self respect?






I remember seeing "Rocky" on the big screen and that one shot of him at his apartment with Adrian really made an impression on me. The one where he's wearing a wife beater and is talking with Adrian with his arms over his head? 





YouTube Video















Know I've seen plenty of threads over the years about Stallone being the motivation for people first joining the gym.





Stallone and his daughter Sistine

Nice shirt. 

Stallone's an aging warrior but he is still motivated to hit the gym. Certainly his physique is like money in the bank to him -- "The Expendables" would not have been nearly as convincing had he let himself atrophy or gotten fat.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Stallone is on a healthy HGH regiment and works out very hard still. Arnold probably isn't no TRT or HGH, and doesn't care anymore. Wouldn't take him long to get back into shape imo since his genetics haven't changed.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Shit!!!!!!!!!!!



First of all that pic is OLD, secondly it was after he had heart surgery, thirdly he was governor of Cali, I don't think being ripped was a priority at that time, however he is back in shape now and will be appearing in the Expendables 2.


----------



## menace (Dec 29, 2011)

everyone gets old, no way around it. both are legends and should be shown utmost respect for their past achievements and what they do for our sport still to this day.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 29, 2011)

Arnold is god he can get in shape when he wants.


----------

